# Gay tail (fault)



## Ladejharodriguez (Dec 10, 2020)

I have a female German shepherd named mazikeen. She is 2 years old and her tail is curled. I don’t know if she’s mixed or it’s a fault .her tail was fine when she was a pup but when she got older it started to curl. I seen pics of her mom and dad but not full shots of them. She has had pups and they have the exact same tail. I bought a dna kit to see if she’s mixed but I’ll just have to wait .she does have it down sometimes but it’s mostly curled. Any help would be nice . 

this is her with her tail down









this is her with her tail curled


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I don't let it bother me. Nitro is a registered GSD, here he is as a youngster.


----------

